
SuperPull – A tool for people who work on many machines - rflec028
https://ryanfleck.github.io/SuperPull/
======
rflec028
Hello HN,

I wrote SuperPull to solve a personal problem of mine:

1\. Does work in multiple repos.

2\. Walks to other computer.

3\. Needs to manually pull and fetch new remotes for each working repository.

Questions:

1\. Is there a better way to solve this problem?

2\. What do you think of the tool? Thanks in advance for any feedback.

------
jazoom
Cool idea. I might have use for this some time.

